# greenup dam 2-18-2010



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

fished on ky side 2pm-5pm cought 4 sauger 14-19 inchs on shinners.the fish wasnt biting to good got only 1 other bite.water level is real good just not real clear .tug boats are swinging real close to the shore to get around the construction barge.1 every hr or so.


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

Glad you got out,almost went myself and plan on going tomorrow if the weather is as good as today.Was planning on fishing the Ohio side but if you are going back will stop by to meet you.
Jake


----------



## Fish Assassin (Jan 30, 2010)

Does many people ever fish Greenup Dam out of a boat. Was wondering if they ever do because don't want to haul my boat 1 1/2 hours for nothing. Are people catching very many at the dam right now?


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

Haven't fished the dam in about 5-6 weeks so don't know much about the bite.Last year there wasn't many boats fishing below the dam as usual but don't know the reason.If you bring your boat get some information from someone familiar with fishing the area.What kind of boat do you have?
Jake


----------



## Fish Assassin (Jan 30, 2010)

I have a 17 foot Bass Tracker. One of my buddies says he was up there last year at this time and they were tearing them up. The bite should pick up this time of year hopefully. Since the flood came the bite hasn't been much to talk about.


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

Your buddy is correct that the bite was good early last year and also in the fall.Sometimes after a good year the next is not,hope that is not true this year.Your boat should be good to fish below the dam,hope your buddy filled you in on the island that is just barely under water at times that can tear off a lower unit.
Jake


----------



## Fish Assassin (Jan 30, 2010)

Where is the island located. That should be a good place to fish in the down stream side.


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

There is a point like coming out from the Ohio side about even with the end of the lock wall,the island is about 50 yards off the point.A boat coming in to fish the area farther up river from there should enter the are about mid river.If I have given wrong or confusing information hope someone here will point it out.
I am planning on going to the dam later after getting something to eat.
Jake


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

i fished out of boat down there alot jake is right rock is out from the point on the ohio side just be careful if water is over it you could be on top of it quick if current is very srtong seen a boat hit it once they lost there lower unit if not familure with area be careful


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

Noticed the little island was underwater Saturday with the level at about 16.5',
Have forgotten at what level it shows itself.
Jake


----------



## Glassguy (Jan 19, 2010)

I have a Javelin Renegade 20 and I went up to the dam yesterday. It was just too nice of a day to not get the boat out so I tried to get on the sauger.

The bite was very slow, and the fish seemed to be out way farther than the people fishing from the bank could get to. I threw laser blades and jigs for about an hour then went down toward the gas line to fish the rock piles on the Ohio side. The bite will pick up in a couple weeks as the sauger begin to spawn.

As far as boats at the dam, you will see it flooded with boats as soon as the air temps climb a little bit. And be careful if you are fishing from a boat and are unfamiliar with the Greenup Dam area. There are alot of rock piles, particuarly the one mentioned straight out from the rock point on the Ohio side. It will rip a lower unit smack off your boat. Always go into the Ohio bank area from mid river, up from the rock point, and you will be fine.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I fish from a 18' lund. I have fished the Greenup dam for the last 20 years and have never ventured up past the rock pile. How deep does it run above the pile when the river is at normal level?


----------



## Glassguy (Jan 19, 2010)

10-15' depth above the rock pile under normal water stages.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Here's a quick shot I found of it . Upper left between the point and the buoy. I'll look for a better shot.


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

i plan on taking my boat down soon as it warms up a little.the bank an the ky side is good to.if the bite gets slow i will troll.just like trolling for walley.use hotntots,wigglewarts,and shad raps.also i have drifted draging erie deries tipped wih shinners and night crawlers.


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

Found a old picture showing the little rock pile-island.I haven't had a boat in the Ohio since about 1974 when the dam looked like it is in the picture.Back then I was chancing bass but have reformed from that.Will start bring my boat this spring when the river is not too rough and don't have a bunch of timber floating.Have always had boat but too lazy to bring it as bank fishing is much simpler.
Jake


----------

